# New type of forum



## Fure6

I just thought of this idea becuase i was on a forum that i wasn't registered to. I think that some one should make a forum, like vbulletin, that once you're registered with __forum name__ then you can go on any forum that is running under that name. 

Like lets say it *was* vbulletin, i could register under fure6 and maybe pay like $20 or somthing. My name would be in there network, so if i want to post somthing on another forum with the same softwere, i could. If it was $20/membership, someone could have alot of money doing this, with all the internet forum people out there!

do you know what i mean?


----------



## ian

yep sounds like a good idea onthe surface
But probably people wouldnt like to be subscribed to forums which they dont know about.
I was thinking it would be good for this forum, when people sign up, they could tick a box and have the option of also signing up at the other forums in this network, both current and that are yet to be added.


----------



## Fure6

Well, they wouldn't be subscribed on each forum...maybe once you get on the forum, it automatically registers you? Kind of like the google taskbar for iexplorer? Where there is an automatic memory thing where it fills in your name, address, phone number, ect... in all the right spots. 

Just make it a toolbar then... put a button on the taskbar that says register or somthing. An internet genius could figure it out some how.


----------

